# Libreoffice doesn't start after installation



## daeron (Feb 17, 2013)

Just did yet another build and libreoffice still core dumps.

 libreoffice-3.6.5_2  9.1-STABLE (11/Feb/2013) i386 

Also, libreoffice could not find the following files:

```
/etc/libmap.conf
ooenv
javaPathHelper
/etc/libmap.conf
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/libXinerama.so.1
but finds /usr/local/lib/libXinerama.so.1
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/oosplashrc
nss_compat.so.1
nss_nis.so.1
nss_files.so.1
nss_dns.so.1
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/../ure-link/lib/libreg.so
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/../ure-link/lib/libstore.so
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/../ure-link/lib/libuno_cppuhelpergcc3.so
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/../ure-link/lib/libuno_cppu.so
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/../ure-link/lib/libuno_sal.so
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/services.rdb
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/oovbaapi.rdb
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/gconfbe
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/desktopbe
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/localebe
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/ucpexpand
```


----------



## T-Aoki (Feb 23, 2013)

My case, not only LibreOffice but also Firefox 19.0,1 didn't start, regardless of compiler.
(I tried base gcc and base clang, stable/9 r246819 ATM)

Yesterday I noticed Florian's suggestion in freebsd-ports list and updated src, but it wasn't MFC'ed ATM (r247150), so I tried patching manually and updated world and kernel.

After that, rebuilding firefox using clang went OK, and runs gracefully.
Then, I tried for LibreOffice and everything goes fine for me, too!

Now, I found the fix is MFC'ed as r247156, so it would be worth trying.
Though I didn't try yet, it would be OK if r247155 and r247157 don't break things.

But I must note that I didn't tried building / running Firefox using base gcc after updating kernel and world.


----------



## daeron (Feb 23, 2013)

Confirmed. Both libreoffice and the latest firefox update work when built on current 9-stable (23/Feb). But they both seg fault if built on a 9-stable from 11/Feb.

- BUT the components swriter scalc etc. don't work under it.
Their (?empty) windows display with the splash-screen in front of them, then you get a 68Meg soffice.bin.core

I've been using the Linux binary for the pass month.


```
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/swriter
I18N: Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US"
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/sbase
I18N: Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US"
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/scalc
I18N: Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US"
% setenv LANG "en_US.UTF-8"
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/swriter
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/scalc
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/smath
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/spadmin
Bus error (core dumped)
```


I'll start a

```
portupgrade -Rf editors/libreoffice
```
and see if that helps


----------



## T-Aoki (Feb 24, 2013)

daeron said:
			
		

> - BUT the components swriter scalc etc. don't work under it.
> Their (?empty) windows display with the splash-screen in front of them, then you get a 68Meg soffice.bin.core



Strange. Each you mentioned runs fine for me, at least after running and quitting /usr/local/bin/libreoffice (installed as symlink to /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice).

My case, LANG is ja_JP.UTF-8 (same as LC_ALL), i386.



			
				daeron said:
			
		

> I've been using the Linux binary for the pass month.



Have you done something special to run Linux LibreOffice? (As there's nothing like linux-libreoffice in ports collection)

If so, possibly deinstalling everything installed by Linux version and reverting everything you did to run it helps, I hope.



			
				daeron said:
			
		

> I'll start a
> 
> ```
> portupgrade -Rf editors/libreoffice
> ...



Hope it helps, as it will require long long time.


----------



## daeron (Feb 25, 2013)

re: native 3.6.5_2
 - the base libreoffice began working again after I deleted ~/.config/libreoffice/3
  - but the swriter and other programs are still core dumping. They still core dump when both ~/.config/libreoffice/3 and ~/.config/libreoffice/4 are removed.



re: Linux
 - I did a manual install of Libreoffice 4.0.0.3, runs perfectly. It's all installed under /compat/linux which is not in the path, and I've checked the user home directory to make sure nothing else references the /compat/linux directory (other than some KDE history records).
  The user config is in ~/.config/libreoffice/4


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 25, 2013)

Keep an eye to this PR. You can contribute by providing log GDB's outputs for help to maintainers (office team) to debug current problem reported.


----------



## T-Aoki (Mar 3, 2013)

One more information.

Additionally tried in old, more aged (experiencing major upgrading of base system) Thinkpad T61.
Building with stable/9 r247525, i386 and successfully installed.

Everything below starts gracefully for me.


```
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/swriter
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/scalc
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/smath
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/sdraw
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/simpress
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/sbase
% /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/spadmin
```

Also, starting above via soffice goes OK.

Basically my locale settings are LC_ALL=ja_JP.UTF-8, LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8, LC_MESSAGES=ja_JP.UTF-8, but trying below went fine.


```
% env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/swriter
```

Maybe because I installed japanese/libreoffice, all menus were displayed in Japanese, even if LANG=en_US.UTF-8.


----------



## daeron (Mar 3, 2013)

*resolved*

One of the configure options was not in sync with http://www.freshports.org/editors/libreoffice/
  All of the component programs are working after last nights ports update and a rebuild of libreoffice.


----------

